# Electric Motorcycle race is on!



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

This was in our local paper today. "Come June, representatives from two Ashland electric vehicle companies will travel to the Isle of Man, midway between England and Ireland, to race against each other — and about 20 other competitors."

http://www.mailtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090408/BIZ/904080312/-1/NEWS

http://thekneeslider.com/archives/2009/04/08/brammo-enters-enertia-ttr-in-ttxgp/

I should find out if they give tours of their facilities. Norm


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2009/0...ial-ttxgp-releases-full-list-of-participants/

_Full list of TTXGP teams and their corresponding riders:_


_HTBLAUVA – TGM (AU) Martin Loicht_
_eROCKIT (D) Rigo Richter_
_eROCKIT (D) David Madsen-Mygdal_
_XXL (D) Thomas Schoenfelder_
_TORK (INDIA) Garth Woods_
_ManTTx Racing (IoM) Dan Kneen_
_Rondine Racing Team (IT) Alessio Corradi_
_Brunel X-team (UK) Steve Harper_
_EVOdesign (UK) Mick Grant_
_EVOdesign (UK) Olie Linsdell_
_EVOdesign (UK) Paul Owen_
_Imperial TTxGP (UK) Chris Palmer_
_Kingston University (UK) Maria Costello_
_Team Agni (UK/INDIA) Robert Barber_
_Barefoot Motors Racing (USA) Chris Petty_
_Brammo/BIKE (USA) Roy Richardson_
_Cool World Team (USA) Steve Macdonald_
_Cool World Team (USA) Antonio Maeso_
_Electric Motorsport (USA) Chris Heath_
_Electric Motorsport (USA) Marie Hodgson_
_KillaCycle Racing/Lightning Motorcycles (USA) Alan Connor_
_Mission Motors (USA) Thomas Montano_
_MotoCzysz (USA) Mark Miller_
I'm rooting for this one, the Motoczys E1pc:
(I was involved with this project for a couple months)


----------



## electro37 (May 18, 2008)

The Isle of Man Tourist Trophy is the most Prestigious motorbike race on this planet, and this is the first years that electric bikes have been allowed to race. Quite a few electric bikes are capable of hogh speeds whereas others can manage longer distances, but one thing is certain:- "The Birth of the Electric Motorbike is Here"


----------

